# GA: Senior Golden at Gwinnett



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This boy is currently at Gwinnett:

Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog 

(He's about 12 down the page - Gwinnett doesn't use PetFinder)

  Animal ID # is 10221/7170
I am a MALE, PEN 113 - GOLDEN RETRIEVER
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 10/26/2010
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200. 
His listing says Adult - but the person who sent him to me termed him a Senior - he's certainly got the white on the muzzle.

AGA has been notified - I will contact GRRA and Atlanta Dog Squad also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

Thank you for contacting the rescues.

You might want to email Val, of Angels Among Us, too.

"GA-ANGELS AMONG US-VAL WEINBERG" [email protected]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful face, I hope rescue will go get him.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

He seriously looks like a cross between Radley and Scout. I'll at least try to e-mail any rescues I can find in the area. Wish we had more info on his situation


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How about contactin adopt a golden atlanta? I thinkk thats the name of the rescue..I just moved from gwinnett county..wish i was still there to help. I cant believe that I cant remember if thats the exact name of the rescue...please let us know what happens to this sweet guy...


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I just got a note from GRRA - they have been in touch with Gwinnett and the ACO will let them know if/when their help is needed. He's still on his stray hold - through Tuesday I think, so he could still be reclaimed. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

I am so glad that GRRA will take him if help is needed!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Is it just me or does his enclosure look super small? I'm hoping I am very wrong about this. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This beautiful boy is still there. Hope they get him out soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> This beautiful boy is still there. Hope they get him out soon.


I just looked at the Gwinnett website and didn't see him in the list, did you check with the shelter to see if he is still there?


EDIT - sorry I see him now on their list


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh dear, he looks just like an old version of Gus! 

C's Mom--Did you call and find out that he's still there or just check their website? Maybe they haven't had a chance to update it yet. If he is still there, maybe GRRA can still get him.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Whoops, mylissyk and I posted at the same time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I refreshed the page and see him now, he is still on the list.


----------



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

I just sent the link to the posting to Adopt a Golden, Atlanta. That organization has placed many wonderful dogs over the years and I'm confident they will look into this case.

Just heard back from Adopt a Golden - the intake director reported that Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta is responsible for that particular area/shelter and that they are aware of this dog - hope all turns out okay for this old gent!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Petfinder*

According to Gwinnett's Petfidner the OLD BOY IS STILL THERE

and some are some other Retrievers!!

YES, old boy still there according to Petfinder-HE IS THE FIRST PICTURE:
Animal ID # is 10221/7170
I am a MALE, PEN 113 - GOLDEN RETRIEVER
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 10/26/2010
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200. 

AND

*
Here is another retriever there=SECOND PICTURE!
http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/porta.../AnimalWelfareandEnforcementNew/AvailableDogs
Animal ID # is 10260/7201
I am a MALE, PEN 100 - RETRIEVER
The shelter thinks I am YOUNG
I will be available for adoption starting on 10/27/2010
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200. *


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

And - another:








 Animal ID # is 10372/7274
I am a FEMALE, PEN 173 - GOLDEN RETRIEVER
The shelter thinks I am YOUNG
I will be available for adoption starting on 10/31/2010
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200. 

Actually - this girl is the only Golden that I see listed now - there is one listed as "Retriever Mix" who may be part golden too.

I will e-mail GRRA again - from the message that I got from them about the senior in the OP, I get the impression that they have a good working relationship with Gwinnett, so they may already be aware.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

Will you email GRRA about the Golden boy in Pen 100, I posted above, too.
Is GRRA still going to rescue the Senior Boy?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen - I dropped GRRA a note earlier today about the girl. I didn't mention the boy you posted, because I didn't see him on the Gwinnett list when I looked it over. Right now, the girl is the only Golden listed. I mentioned that the senior boy was no longer listed and asked if they had pulled him. I haven't received a response - but hope to. :crossfing


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I looked at the list, and didn't find the senior Golden, but there was this female:

Animal ID # is 10372/7274
I am a FEMALE, PEN 173 - GOLDEN RETRIEVER
The shelter thinks I am YOUNG
I will be available for adoption starting on 10/31/2010
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, just saw someone else posted about her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of you!!

Hopefully the Senior Boy was rescued and the other boy, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I went to the Gwinnett site and refreshed the page and the Senior Golden and the male golden are not there.

I just emld. all of the GA Golden Rescues for the Female!


Here is my email:

Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog



Animal ID # is 10372/7274
I am a FEMALE, PEN 173 - GOLDEN RETRIEVER
The shelter thinks I am YOUNG
I will be available for adoption starting on 10/31/2010
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200. 





**Can someone let the shelter know if you can save her and cc me too, as I am emlg. rescues for her!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Any word on what happened with them yet?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I've not heard anything from GRRA yet. 

I'm thinking that the senior in the OP was probably reclaimed, rescued or adopted, as GRRA had contacted Gwinnett about him and seemed ready to help if needed. But - I don't know for sure.


----------

